# Smoke fluid



## [email protected]

I read on the OGR forum of guys using baby oil as smoke fluid. Has anyone here done this?


----------



## mopac

That stuff is much thicker than smoke fluid. I have heard of mineral oil for smoke fluid. Never tried it.
guess almost any oil will work. I remember my dad when I was a little guy using 3 in 1 oil in my 282
for smoke fluid. It worked.


----------



## AmFlyer

I have not, but in the Gilbert design a thin fluid works better than thick (highly viscous) fluid since the fluid needs to wick up through two small holes to get to the smoke heating element chamber. I think in the old days clipper oil was used as well.


----------



## mopac

Another alternative. Don't blow yourself up.


Borrowed from Benz
MARX 666 / 99.5 % ANHYDROUS GLYCERIN FOR SMOKE / FIRST TEST - YouTube


----------



## AmFlyer

Substitutes do not smell like the original Gilbert smoke fluid, for me that is a deal breaker.


----------



## Chuck7612

No, and I wouldn't try it. There are several great, inexpensive, fit for purpose brands of smoke fluid that are widely available. So I don't feel compelled to experiment.


----------



## [email protected]

The problem I'm having is that there are no hobby shops nearby and I'm running low on smoke fluid.


----------



## mopac

Find a hobby shop online and order a couple bottles.


----------



## Chuck7612

I would definitely recommend buying proven products online before experimenting. Personally, I have never bought anything train related in a hobby shop. You can find Supersmoke, Megasteam, MTH's fluid and others many places online. Megasteam is my favorite and I buy it all through ebay or direct at Mega-Steam Ordering


----------



## AFGP9

AmFlyer said:


> Substitutes do not smell like the original Gilbert smoke fluid, for me that is a deal breaker.


Yep I agree Tom. Got to have that original Gilbert smell. That being said, I did find some fluid that is supposed to smell like burning coal. I'll see. If it isn't the same viscosity as the original I won't use it. I just thought it sounded interesting. I like the smell of the real thing when I can be around one. Reminds me of my kid years and being around that burning coal smell. 

Kenny


----------



## [email protected]

Eh! I bit the bullet and ordered Mega-Steam from ebay.


----------



## mopac

You will be happy with that and now you will not wonder if you are gunking up the smoke unit.
Some times we try to reinvent the wheel, seldom works.
I need to get some more smoke fluid also.


----------



## flyernut

I have black licorice, peppermint,original, and ginger-bread..I just bought more pepper-mint Tuesday, and my go-to shop had around 30 bottles of various scents.


----------

